# NEED HELP WITH BARNETTE



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

hi peeps just wondering if anyone had tip on aiming with a barnette diablo pro because i just purchased one and i cant seem to master it


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

slingshotvibe said:


> hi peeps just wondering if anyone had tip on aiming with a barnette diablo pro because i just purchased one and i cant seem to master it


You're going to have to be a little more specific.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> hi peeps just wondering if anyone had tip on aiming with a barnette diablo pro because i just purchased one and i cant seem to master it


You're going to have to be a little more specific.
[/quote]

basically i aim for a can and miss from like 5m i must be crap lol but with all my other slingshots i cant hit 8-10 in a row


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

_argh, don't bother mate I had one and couldn't hit the broadside of a barn with it! Buy yourself a traditional over-the-top flat-band slingshot from one of our Site Vendors! _


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes I agree with sam sell it and buy something without those backward facing prongs the english slingshots are money making machines buying the tube sets that only last a couple of days they look good but are not needed get yourself a pocket shooter they are easy to carry and conceal and shoot better than commercial slingshots and much more fun.As you know their are many on here who sell quality slingshots including myself except mine are available only on ebay {the trophy slingshot).


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

the sight dosn´t work, change the bands in to flatbands and shoot instinctive.


----------



## Deber (Oct 12, 2010)

i bought a couple of the black widows (hated them) then I changes the bands on one to one of the vendors bands and i love the thing! The bands are to large and the pouch is absolutely gigantic on the stock blackwidow. I have built several slingshots ,all diff types,shapes.Yea they are copies of some cool slingshots ive seen on here ill admit it hehe. The problem is although I love the way they look they are all hard to hold for me. That wrist rocket brace on the barnet just takes all the strain off and makes it a pleasure to shoot over and over at least for me. Im only a beginner with very limited experience so take what I say for what its worth and thats not much!


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm not sure about this but the Black Widow and Strike 9 I have have the metal fork slightly bent, they are not properly aligned. It's on the new design. I was disappointed when I found out about that, I spent so much on them, Barnett slingshot is not cheap.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Deber said:


> i bought a couple of the black widows (hated them) then I changes the bands on one to one of the vendors bands and i love the thing! The bands are to large and the pouch is absolutely gigantic on the stock blackwidow. I have built several slingshots ,all diff types,shapes.Yea they are copies of some cool slingshots ive seen on here ill admit it hehe. The problem is although I love the way they look they are all hard to hold for me. That wrist rocket brace on the barnet just takes all the strain off and makes it a pleasure to shoot over and over at least for me. Im only a beginner with very limited experience so take what I say for what its worth and thats not much!


Deber,

I changed the stock band and terrible stock pouch on my Widow to a Trumark RT and really enjoy shooting it, above the rest of my (small) collection.


----------

